# اساسيات الأهتزازات الميكانيكية



## مهندس المحركات (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

يا اخوان ارجو منكم افادتي عن اساسيات الأهتزازات الميكانيكية وياليت تعطوني بعض القوانين وتعريفاته .
وشكرا


----------



## haithemd (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*i hope it useful*

http://www.asiri.net/courses/meng470/index.html


----------



## هاله الشيخ (10 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووويا haithemd


----------



## محمود اللواء (29 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الحزاء


----------



## محمود اللواء (29 مايو 2010)

الأهتزازات الميكانيكية


أخوكم م . محمود اللواء


----------



## SADOONAT (4 أغسطس 2010)

هذا كلام طيب وجميل بس عايزين امثلة اقرب للمشاكل التي تواجهنا في العمل


----------



## SADOONAT (4 أغسطس 2010)

لو تكرمتو يا اصحاب الخبرات عايز اعرف الانواع الحديثة لمخمدات الاهتزازات المستخدمة.؟


----------



## ahmedasdo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

:7:جزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## ahmed_m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (30 سبتمبر 2010)

علم الاهتزازات هااااااااااام جدا عليك باابحاث الدكتور سيد البحيرى من على النت


----------



## فؤاد سراج (3 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام والجمبع بخير


----------



## هشام20 (11 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## عمراياد (31 أغسطس 2012)

fundamentals of mechanical vibrations.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - Prof. Hiji-biji bij

او 


fundamentals of mechanical vibrations.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - Prof. Hiji-biji bij


بالتوفيق


----------

